# What is wrong with me?



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

We are separated. She tells me she is not coming back. I believe her but still have hope and refuse to give up that hope. I have dated a few women while separated but recently stopped because I am not ready to move on. There are no affairs , just two people living as roommates for years who grew apart. Recently she has at least started owning up to her part. Usually it's been I didn't do this or I did this etc. Blame game. I have done the 180 and she would asks lots of questions about females I was seeing. Seemed like she was jealous but she did say she was hoping it would workout between me and any of the girls I was seeing. Not sure I buy that, I think that would make this easier on her guilt if I found someone. Regardless, 180 or not I refuse to throw in the towel and give up hope. That might make me a chump, bit I'm going down fighting. And I don't mean begging and pleading like I font have a pair of balls, but as far as hope goes I will not quit.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

There are a lot of us that know how u feel! U are not alone .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TNman (Dec 24, 2012)

The same think is wrong with me too. In my heart of hearts I know my WAW is gone-180 is all I have left and I refuse to be a quitter. I have gone dark- don't see nothing more to lose at this point anyway. And I reckon the 180 will help me if nothing else. She has gone dark too and she can out 'hard' me I'm sure. But this is my way to recovery as advised on all these boards and several books. Good luck to you.


----------

